# mold & ventless heaters



## Dark AK (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm under the right subject for this, but has anyone had any problems with using ventless heaters and having mold growth? We recently built on an addition to our home and installed a ventless propane heater. This winter we have had a lot of mold growth around our baseboards and under our windowsills. I thought at first it was due to improper insulating on our part, but I have seen several articles on how ventless heaters have caused high humidity levels causing mold growth. Any help on how to get rid of this mold and possibly suggestions for a different heating source would be greatly appreciated. Thanks to everyone for reading!


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I had the same problem at my old house several years ago. Removed the old vented propane heater and put in a ventless model. Propane relases huge amoounts of water vapor when burned. The only solution is to either replace with a vented heater or use another heat source as your primary heat ( or possibly run a dehumidifier). We ended up using one of the radiator type electric heaters as the primary source of heat and only running the propane when absolutely need- It helped a lot.


----------



## Dark AK (Jan 1, 2007)

I think we are going to go with a electric wall heater and use the ventless as a backup the rest of the house is fine.We have major mold in the room were the heater is and I have been haveing sinus trouble this year and I never before Now I just have to figure out how to remove the mold


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

When we lived in a trailer by the lake we had mold so bad. My kids had asthma so bad they stayed in the hospital. We washed the walls with vinegar/water and it helped. But the hard part is the mold you can't see. I would think though if the moisture was removed then the unseen mold might go away also..Good luck .


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

As you have learned, ventless heaters are a mistake. They produce about a quart of water per hour, saturating your house air with moisture, making it a breeding ground for mold.

Properly install a vented heater.


----------

